

Quantifying the value of BitCoin - johncoogan
http://statisticaleconomics.org/2014/03/13/quantifying-the-value-of-bitcoin-2/

======
yummyfajitas
Um, wtf is this? Random equations, allusions to quantum mechanics + chart
porn?

The Heisenberg uncertainty principle is a fundamental property of time
frequency analysis. The way it is appealed to here is not even wrong. In fact,
the same is true of much of the article.

~~~
ACow_Adonis
I mean this in the nicest non-flamey way possible to the OP...but was I the
only one who was picking up strong vibes of schizophrenic-type mania writing?

I appreciate I am not a nuclear physicist nor an engineer, but I am an
economist, and I work with stats...and all I really got from that was a
garbled assault of graphs and words...incoherently...with strong...um...vibes
from certain other areas of experience in my life with the mentally ill.

I am happy for someone else with more experience in this area of math to come
in and explain it to me...but that's my honest first impression...

~~~
crusso
Yeah, and the saddest thing is that (at the time of my posting) 21 votes had
gone to the article's upvoting.

People see a bunch of graphs and the word "bitcoin" and that's all they need
to see before wanting to bring it to everyone else's attention.

~~~
dllthomas
I will occasionally upvote when I want to see others' response to something.

------
nullc
I expected the content to be completely different every time I pressed reload.

------
Xcelerate
> Economics can be a science. As it is practiced today, it is most definitely
> not.

I always find it interesting that when you open a quantum mechanics textbook
you see pages upon pages of math. When you open an economics textbook, you see
lots of words and very few equations (at least compared to the other
sciences). If anything, the complexity of something like economics should
merit _more_ math than QM, not less.

~~~
cones688
It is technically a dogma, as there is non-consistent opposing schools of
thought and no clear way to prove, mainly due to human influence which is
mostly unpredictable and random.

~~~
yummyfajitas
Everything you just said applies equally well to quantum mechanics, or
basically any statistical field. I guess only classical physics is a science?

------
4684499
It's quite long, but I guess it's yet another "analysis" that ignores all
other crypto coins. I've met so many so called libertarians seeking for ONE
TRUE GOD.

EDIT: Prove me wrong then downvote me please, I'll be very sorry.

------
bjelkeman-again
>> How do we make our economy grow without having to borrow money? Simple,
make less restrictive policy.

That went well the last time we tried it. But I am probably missing something
fundamental.

------
beaner
Bitcoin has a lowercase "c".

------
grondilu
Can someone make a TL;DR and tell us what number he came out with in final?

~~~
yvdriess
You cannot put a number on crazy.

------
officialjunk
Wow. Very interesting analysis.

~~~
user24
Such value?

------
clouds
A mysql dump of abe database can be downloaded from
ftp://ftp.netinch.com/temp/bitcoin-abe/abe.sql.gz (updated 2014-02-27) it's
14GB file that expands to 37GB dump, which took 84GB when imported to mysql.

Found the link at [https://github.com/bitcoin-abe/bitcoin-
abe/issues/15](https://github.com/bitcoin-abe/bitcoin-abe/issues/15)

